# Attention Rocket Fans Outside Of The Houston Area



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

cctv 5 came out with a list of rocket games they are airing for nov. 

Sacremento 11/2/05 
Orlando 11/8/05 
New Jersey 11/12/05 
Minnesota 11/15/05 
Detroit 11/18/05 
Dallas 11/22/05 
Memphis 11/25/05 
Hawks 11/29/05 
pretty much every other game. 

cctv 5 is a chinese channel and can be viewed through free streaming... a program called pplive allows that. the reception is acceptable and the connection is usually strong. SInce the program uses a p2p network, the more people using it the better the connection will be.... so even if you are able to watch games on tv, please download the program and run the channel in the background. this will make the connection stronger for the everyone else. no need for nba league pass. 

btw, the specific channel to select is cctv5 (800k). that is the one with the best signal. they air games live so dont worry aboit it being at a odd time.

http://www.pplive.com/download/PPLiveSetup1.0.9.5.exe 

direct download for the program... after install launch the icon that says pplive engine... then wait for the channel list to be updated, then go to channel list and select cctv5(800k)... wait for the channel to buffer to 100% and then double click on it and it will launch windows media player and play live straming video of the channel at pretty good quality...
_________________


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Cool... roughly how much data (in MB) is downloaded per game?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

TracywtFacy said:


> Cool... roughly how much data (in MB) is downloaded per game?


do not know... its live streaming so afteryou finish watching it the data is removed...


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

yeh but I've got a download cap on my broadband and don't want to go over


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Just curious...Does it work on Mac? Thanks...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lol,how do u know CCTV 5 so well?
and,yes,pplive can supply high quality live(actually a little delayed)game. Since the more people using it the better the video quality will be and there r usually over 100 thousand chinese watching every rockets game via pplive,u can expect to get perfect quality game every time. :biggrin:


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> lol,how do u know CCTV 5 so well?
> and,yes,pplive can supply high quality live(actually a little delayed)game. Since the more people using it the better the video quality will be and there r usually over 100 thousand chinese watching every rockets game via pplive,u can expect to get perfect quality game every time. :biggrin:


research my friend... not going to miss the rocket's season opener.... im a determined man


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

oh this is awesome! Leauge pass is gone from my provider, and all they play up here in minnesota are crappy twolves games..

man i miss houston!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Will they show games all season or just in nov.??


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

cornholio said:


> Will they show games all season or just in nov.??


all season of course


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

how do we pick the channels? after instalation it shows the menu options in chineese.

where do we go to pick cctv5?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> how do we pick the channels? after instalation it shows the menu options in chineese.
> 
> where do we go to pick cctv5?


ok i found it, the quality isnt that bad really...

sometimes it stops and buffers, but in all its not bad, esp if you have nothing


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I guess the commentary will be all in Chinese? That'd suck for all us non-Chinese...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kfranco said:


> Just curious...Does it work on Mac? Thanks...


i was wondering the same thing so did some searching and nothing came up.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> ok i found it, the quality isnt that bad really...
> 
> sometimes it stops and buffers, but in all its not bad, esp if you have nothing


wait ten mintues for it to fully buffer and it wont pause at all...
plus this is a p2p network... so when the rockets game is on, there will be so many people on the network that it will run super smoothly


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> I guess the commentary will be all in Chinese? That'd suck for all us non-Chinese...


u will feel better if u don't understand what BS they r talking bout. :angel:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> u will feel better if u don't understand what BS they r talking bout. :angel:


Hehe, I don't understand mandarin but if the Hong Kong guys who commentate in cantonese on the soccer on pplive are anything to go by, I'm not missing any nuggets of wisdom.

For anybody still not sure how to pick channels, just click the play icon for the channel you want to watch using this link - http://world.altavista.com/babelfis...ttp://www.pplive.com/web/html/newversion.html


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Can't seem to get the page to load, guess it would be difficult right now as the game is on.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Rickbarry said:


> Can't seem to get the page to load, guess it would be difficult right now as the game is on.





farhan007 said:


> wait ten mintues for it to fully buffer and it wont pause at all...
> plus this is a p2p network... so when the rockets game is on, there will be so many people on the network that it will run super smoothly


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Rickbarry said:


> Can't seem to get the page to load, guess it would be difficult right now as the game is on.


yeah, the page is playing up. If the page isn't working, you can just run the program, right click the small pplive icon that appears on the bottom of your screen when you run the program, and you'll find cctv-5 as one of the channels you can load on the channel list. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I mean as in downloading the actual progam. I'll give it a try now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well i watched the game tonight via stream and i was happy...didnt understand a word, but i saw the game :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

edit


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I just updated my ppstream and found NBA-TV in the channel list!!!! Hahaha,that's too good to believe.It works pretty good, no pauses and bufferings!!!OMG,I can't believe it :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Free NBA-TV? Sounds good. Except I can't download the setup file for this program. The download always freezes up part of the way through. I'm 600 KB short, damn it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I just updated my ppstream and found NBA-TV in the channel list!!!! Hahaha,that's too good to believe.It works pretty good, no pauses and bufferings!!!OMG,I can't believe it :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana:


how do you update the list?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> how do you update the list?


It just informed me like "There is a more updated version of ppstream,do u wanna upgrade ur software?",then i clicked "yes", then here we go!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Free NBA-TV? Sounds good. Except I can't download the setup file for this program. The download always freezes up part of the way through. I'm 600 KB short, damn it.


yes,it's free.I dunno where they got the signal.

Sorry to hear that the downloading of it always froze ur computer,pretty weird.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> yeh but I've got a download cap on my broadband and don't want to go over


u don't need to worry bout that.Actually u won't download anything into ur hard drives when using this kind of softwares, all the operations r in the "memory" of ur computer.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think he meant that his service provider only allows him to download a certain amount every month. Streaming does count towards that, but I'm not sure how much.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Can I change the options to english in ppstream???


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

cornholio said:


> Can I change the options to english in ppstream???


I guess not.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I guess not.


I'll just try to guess what they mean, then:biggrin:
Thanks


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Im going to have to try this. Thanks.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Instructions of pplive/ppstream from Clutchfans



> Most of you already know of a program called pplive, which shows cctv-5 at a good quality and good stream.
> 
> There is another program called ppstream, this program has both cctv-5 and nbatv streaming live, and others such as Star Sports (if the Rockets game is not scheduled to be on CCTV-5, then it will most likely be on Star Sports.)
> 
> ...





> According to PPStream's FAQ, if you use Windows XP SP2, you may need to apply a patch to remove the outbound TCP connection limit (10). The following link provides more information. http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=1497.
> 
> PPLive and PPStream perform a lot better on my computer after removing the limit.


----------



## ivanpei (Oct 22, 2005)

My media player classic pops out then jams. Any solutions?


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

I think I love mcgrady :banana:

35 points...that's amazing


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just wondering: Is all of this strictly legal?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Just wondering: Is all of this strictly legal?


yeah, the chinese network buys the right to the game, and instead of a simple broadcast over airways, they send a streaming broadcast over the internet. thats how i understand it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Just wondering: Is all of this strictly legal?


Maybe it's not so *strictly* legal in HK and Singapore, but I guess u don't need worry bout being arrested for this. :biggrin: As far as I know,there r lots of Hkers using this to catch NBA games.
But I advise u check it out in the HK local laws, I heard there r some HKers having been punished recently for using Bittorrent softwares? :angel:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> yeah, the chinese network buys the right to the game, and instead of a simple broadcast over airways, they send a streaming broadcast over the internet. thats how i understand it.


 Is this somehow a sarcasm?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ivanpei said:


> My media player classic pops out then jams. Any solutions?


Maybe u should try Media Player 10? It doesn't work well in MPC,I heard. And is ur system Win XP? I heard there r some problems if u run PPstream/PPlive in other systems.

And probably it has sth to do with ur firewall. U can try to shut down your firewall and see if it will work.

Actually I have a browser called "MAX-IE" which contains ppstream,so I in fact use the "webpage version"of ppstream,not the ppstream software, so frankly I don't know much about the settings of ppstream/pplive softwares. Maybe this webpage can help u:

http://www3.pplive.com/english/


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Anyone know what channel today's game is going to be on? It's scheduled to be on NBAtv in the US but is it going to be on NBAtv on ppstream or will it be on Star Sports. Also, I did not see Star Sports in the channel list on ppstream. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sylaw said:


> Anyone know what channel today's game is going to be on? It's scheduled to be on NBAtv in the US but is it going to be on NBAtv on ppstream or will it be on Star Sports. Also, I did not see Star Sports in the channel list on ppstream. Can anyone help me out here?


"ESPN 台湾" on ppstream=Star Sports, I guess.

It's only on NBATV. I was watching NBATV on PPstream a few weeks ago, but can't find it since like a week ago. I saw many ppl were complaining in the ppstream message board, but no explanation so far.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

How fast are all your broadband connections? mine is currently only 512kbps, and both cctv-5 feeds are real laggy... is there a lower-res channel I can watch??


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

In first install, I select language "chinese", then I found all Chinese chars in menus displayed as "?" in program, I uninstalled it and reinstalled with "English", Although setup shows in English, Program still displays in "???", How do I fix it?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> How fast are all your broadband connections? mine is currently only 512kbps, and both cctv-5 feeds are real laggy... is there a lower-res channel I can watch??


ppstream can work well in 512k,but seems it performs better in north america than in any other place,dunno why. Anyway, as i posted in previous posts, if you use Windows XP SP2, you may need to apply a patch to remove the outbound TCP connection limit (10), that solves most problems.

As for pplive, I heard sometimes it doesn't work or the video might be very choppy if u have a 512k broadband connection.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Raxel said:
 

> In first install, I select language "chinese", then I found all Chinese chars in menus displayed as "?" in program, I uninstalled it and reinstalled with "English", Although setup shows in English, Program still displays in "???", How do I fix it?


maybe u need add "simplified chinese" on language settings for your system?


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Which PPLive channel will today's game be on?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Raxel said:


> Which PPLive channel will today's game be on?


Star Sports--in English

it's also on ESPN Taiwan--in Chinese


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Raxel said:


> In first install, I select language "chinese", then I found all Chinese chars in menus displayed as "?" in program, I uninstalled it and reinstalled with "English", Although setup shows in English, Program still displays in "???", How do I fix it?


yeah, you need to add chinese characters to your font. the program is in english, which is why the menus are, but the channels are still chinese so it doesnt change those characters.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Finally I can watch some Houston games and see McGrady once again.... 

Now I have to change my internet connection. Although this is fast enough, it costs me huuge....


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

*Watch Rockets VS Pistons with ppstream*

http://www.ppstream.com/.
cctv5 is available now.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Watch Rockets VS Pistons with ppstream*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=212152


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Is the next game (Hou. at Ind.) going to be on one of these programs? If so, which channel?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sylaw said:


> Is the next game (Hou. at Ind.) going to be on one of these programs? If so, which channel?


probably ESPN Taiwan,not sure now.


----------



## neptunecn (Nov 22, 2005)

cctv5 is the biggest channel in China!


----------



## neptunecn (Nov 22, 2005)

sylaw said:


> Is the next game (Hou. at Ind.) going to be on one of these programs? If so, which channel?



don't know~~~~~~~


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Do they have the schedule for December or the rest of the season out yet?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Do they have the schedule for December or the rest of the season out yet?


not yet,but I will post it here when the new broadcasting schedule is released.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Do they ever replay the games, or do they only play them live?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Do they ever replay the games, or do they only play them live?


They got replays as well. Though no idea what games they show though. I have some channels names like ???^?^NBA that seem to show replays


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Do they ever replay the games, or do they only play them live?


both. U can get live games and u can have taped games later on other channels like "录播 NBA 火箭队(taped rockets games)", "录播NBA常规赛（taped NBA(except rockets) games", "聚焦NBA(everything about NBA". 

(I am talking about ppstream which works better for me than pplive)


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you know the exact times they'll replay it?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Do you know the exact times they'll replay it?


I have done some search but couldn't find their replay schedule and I tried to post in the ppstream forum to ask bout this,but it informed me "u don't have the authority to post",dunno why.


----------

